# R33 OMEGA XENON 742whp



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the info on the forum...
C-Works tunning manage to obtain 742 [email protected] from my rebuild engine that still have stock fuel rail and lines.
We know there is still more room to improve but we are happy with the results by now.
We are going to test on the 1/4 mile tomorrow with drag radial tires.
tunned by Cristian Penson / C-Works shop 
sponsord by Omegaxenon.com and RPM Imports

[URL=http://img183.imageshack.us/i/r33luchocampusano.jpg/][/URL]


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice numbers 
Whats your engine spec now?


----------



## olah.inc (Mar 11, 2009)

lookin good!


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

same S372 Borg Warner Turbo but know I ordered a new S375 Borg Warner turbo from FAST_TURBO_USA a reputable ebay store in USA for only US$1,150.00 .. .. I will receive in 2 weeks and hope could obtain extra 75hp and same spool.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Yesterday we visit the 1/4 mile track and found that need more help on the use of the GRID Dancer.
1st pass : 1.51 on the 0-60 without burn out and Grid off
2nd pass : Grid dancer FR made a very good burn out then turn off the Grid and go to the line .. .. I could not slip the clutch well and rpms down (loose the pass) 1.70
3rd pass : We decide to run it like always without burn out and Grid turn off.... the car spin a lot from the line
4rd pass : same as previous (Grid off / no burn out) the car spin a lot most for rear tires like if the car was only applying on rear tires.. maybe the transfer was over heat ? ? or do not know. .. 1.79 on the 0-60 10.94 @ 124mph

We decide to run the car with 700whp what should be the speed in a 1/4 mile on a full weight GTR R33 ?


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Burn out video : YouTube - Nissan Skyline R33 RPM Omega Xenon Burnout [11 julio 2009]


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

95GTR600 said:


> We decide to run the car with 700whp what should be the speed in a 1/4 mile on a full weight GTR R33 ?


On a real good clean pass at 1600kg 9.7 @ 138mph, your not likely to get *real* close to 9.7 but you should be able to run 137-138mph if you have 700whp in 1600kg

Rob


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> On a real good clean pass at 1600kg 9.7 @ 138mph, your not likely to get *real* close to 9.7 but you should be able to run 137-138mph if you have 700whp in 1600kg
> 
> Rob


many thanks Rob.
we are going to change fuel lines and rail and also install the new turbo that I hope make a faster spool up because we are loosing to much time between gears now.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

NOS


----------

